# Carrier for HOT weather?



## Lilly12

Can anyone recommend me a baby carrier for hot weather?
I live in FL where it's about 85 degrees already right now in spring.

I got a Maya ring sling but it's too hot.
Even grocery shopping makes my LO so hot..?!

Links would help alot :thumbup:

Thank you.


----------



## lozzy21

I was going to say a cotton woven wrap but iv heard they are harder to use with a newborn so im not sure.

Some one else might have some more advice.


----------



## Lilly12

Thanks
Am currently looking at the baby bjorn air , it has really good reviews..

"Lightweight and made with a soft 3D mesh designed by BABYBJORN® the BABYBJORN® Baby Carrier Air provides up to 138% better heat reduction and 30% better moisture reduction compared to other baby carriers. Indoors or outdoors, warm or cool weather, the combination of three breathable mesh fabrics keeps both you and your baby more cool and comfortable while still providing important parent-child closeness. "
:thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

I wouldent recomend a baby bjorn, most people find it gives them bad back ache after a short amount of time as the weight is all on your shoulders and they are also bad for babys hips and spines


----------



## fluffpuffin

the ergo prerformance is meant to be good in hotter climates:
https://www.ergobabycarriers.com/babycarriers/category/performance/

I have a standard ergo and love it. I use it in the hot weather too and it doesn't get too hot I don't find.


----------



## freckleonear

I would recommend any mei tai or SSC made out of solarveil fabric. You might be able to buy a second hand solarveil Connecta or some other smaller companies and WAHMs make them.


----------



## Lilly12

Thanks.

I guess a mei tai would be more breezy as it has less fabric than a maya ring sling (one i have now).


----------



## DarlingMe

lozzy21 said:


> I wouldent recomend a baby bjorn, most people find it gives them bad back ache after a short amount of time as the weight is all on your shoulders and they are also bad for babys hips and spines

I was just looking at these on Ebay and the Active and Air versions of the Baby Bjorn both have lumbar support. I have not used either of them but this was something I noticed a lot of the cheaper versions (baby bjorn city included) didnt offer.


----------



## lozzy21

DarlingMe said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I wouldent recomend a baby bjorn, most people find it gives them bad back ache after a short amount of time as the weight is all on your shoulders and they are also bad for babys hips and spines
> 
> I was just looking at these on Ebay and the Active and Air versions of the Baby Bjorn both have lumbar support. I have not used either of them but this was something I noticed a lot of the cheaper versions (baby bjorn city included) didnt offer.Click to expand...

Its not the back so much but more the hips, you want a carrier that holds the babys knees at the level of or higher than babys bum.

Have a read of this, it will tell you in a better detail than i can why they arent best for baby.

https://continuum-concept.org/reading/spinalStress.html


----------

